# Their First Toy....



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2012)

I copied this idea from another post on this Forum, and spent a few hours in the garage today throwing this toy together for "THE GIRLS" which we are now calling them...I had some scrap wood from building the Playhouse for my daughter and used some old landscape timbers we had laying around for the legs...

They seem to like it.... so much so that we found them lounging on it this evening before I could get it moved out of the garage. They watched with anticipation as I built it. Its like they knew it was theirs before I even finished it... How funny... 

I'm still undecided on the Shelter/Barn plans, but will have something for them soon.

Thanks again for the idea!!!!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

That's pretty cool and creative! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is very cool!!

Wanna come make my girls one?! LOL!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## AmyJo (Aug 17, 2012)

:thumb: :hi5: Awesome!!! I think I have a new project for the fiance :dance: Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Super! Lucky goats .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Happy goaties! We have a similar ramp that is in the kidding yard. When our kids were really little that thing was their joy and their life. It was so much fun to watch them rip up and down it and play king of the mountain.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Did they tell you thank you because they really needed to. 

I'm sure they are so grateful to you for building this. That's how they say thankful. I have some goats that I call my grateful goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cool..... :thumb:


----------

